# So what is the deal with Fuji bikes?



## KaizerSozay

I am crossing over from mountain biking and looking at getting a decent road bike.

When I compare the prices on carbon frame Cannondale, Trek, Specialized, Giant, etc to a similarly spec'd Fuji (Performace Cycle store) the Fuji comes out $1500 to $2000 cheaper at times.

Should I be wary of Fuji for some reason? I know their carbon frame probably wont compare to the latest Madone for example. But for thousands of dollars cheaper how much worse is it?

Just looking for some feedback on this. What am I sacrificing with a Fuji bike? Is it made in some sweat shop in Asia? Aren't most of the brands?

Thanks in advance.

KaizerSozay


----------



## Azeke

Made in Taiwan actually. I was going to purchase a nice road bike for my pre-birthday present for $800-900 and got a great deal on the 2007 Fuji Team, their C4 carbon version. I really like this bike, the wheels left something to be desired (put on Easton EA90 SLX), using the Shimano's as spares. There are different levels of the Fuji, Team, Team pro, Team RC, Team Issue. I believe this bike provides excellent bang for the buck. Just my humble thoughts.

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## kbiker3111

First, all carbon bikes are made in some sweatshop in Asia, except for some high end Madones and Times. 

Fuji's are pretty decent bikes. There are three main Asian bike manufacturers. The most famous is Giant, of course, but one of other two (I forget the name) owns a vested interest in Fuji, so Fuji gets some pretty decent manufacturing and pricing (or such was the line given to me by a Fuji rep). 

I've ridden their carbon bikes and they ride very nice, better than Treks/Spec's/Gints in some cases. Toyota-United rides them, so you know they can survive a race season (but what can't) and they come with a warranty(but who doesn't). I know from experience that they're customer service is pretty good and they're relatively willing to do warranties. 

So what am I saying? They're pretty good bikes, not the best, but a really great deal.


----------



## MarvinK

It's not just high-end Treks... even the cheapest Pilot is american-made. That's just a Trek thing.

I have an asian-made Scott CR1, and I'd probably buy another Scott. I haven't heard anything bad about Fuji carbon, and they do seem to offer incredible values.


----------



## KaizerSozay

Thanks for the fast responses...

Azeke...Your post hits close to home because that is the exact bike I bought for my wife. I went to my LBS to get her a decent entry level bike and the 2007 Fuji Team Carbon was on sale for only a couple hundred more so it was a no brainer.

I rode that bike and think it feels great but I don't have any point of reference since I have only ever been on mountain bikes.

I want something with slightly better spec's than what was on my wife's Fuji since I will be riding more often and more seriously. 

Kbiker...thanks for the info. I was sort of thinking that with the technology ou there it would be hard to go wrong with most bikes these days (excluding the crap at Target and Wal-Mart)

Since mountain biking will always be my main form of riding I am not too much of a bike snob. I just want something that will be mid-range. Since most components are not really related to actual bike brands, I just wanted to make sure the frame is decent. Coming from mountian biking, any road bike feels solid and responsive to me.


I think what made me a little paranoid is the fact that Fuji isnt even listed as a category in the forums while all the other brands have thier own dedicated sections.

Anyone else out there with Fuji experience?


----------



## MarvinK

My wife's first road bike was a low-end aluminum Fuji w/Sora (hey, we were poor college students). I ended up buying it on Ebay for cheap--and the local shop was so impressed with the price/performance (it cost me almost 1/3 of a similar spec LeMond they stocked) they actually started carrying Fuji!

Really, the only bad thing about Fuji is people's perception of the brand--not unlike Schwinn, Diamond Back or Raleigh.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Fuji is Taiwan made, (not in a sweatshop) they are really good bikes for the money and in Taiwan they are selling really well, alot of the members of my bike club in Taiwan ride FUJI from basic carbon to team Toyota/United. If you look around, some Fuji bikes have pretty nice equiptment setup for the money.


----------



## mandovoodoo

I used to sell Fuji many years ago. Very consistent. Seem to have rather good values most of the time. They actually work, too. Don't have to completely disassemble and reassemble to get things right. Not that they don't take adjustment. 

We've had three of the more recent models, all aluminum. My only complaint is on a "Professional" in aluminum - carbon we still have. Just a bit harsh. But a very nice machine to ride, good geometry, handles well. 

And to Kbiker311, some quite nice carbon bikes are made in Europe, too.


----------



## wim

*Good bike.*

Fuji made some mistakes in the past with department store sales and certain internet sales. That's sort of killed their bling factor, so it's not a very attractive brand to people who like to talk about and show off their bikes. Fujis are bought more by people who care more about riding the bike and less about lavishing a lot of love on it. You see lots of Fujis at races, going fast and holding up well.


----------



## skaboo

I have a Fuji team issue (Carbon C7). A lot of racers on them here in the Philadelphia area including some Pro teams. It's an excellent frame and it's for sale.

Right now I'm riding the SL1, this is an amazing frame, it rivals any of the popular light-weights (Scott, Cervelo, Trek).

Until I got the Fujis I only rode Italian frames. If you're open minded and care more about performance and value than looks and label then Fuji is a great choice.


----------



## Lifelover

Everything (almost) said above is true. However, don't think that Fuji is the only brand that falls into this price range. Performance has their house brand and they now carry Schwinn. Both are the same quality as the Fuji and priced similarly. 

At other LBS's you should be able to find Felts or other brands that are more competitive.


----------



## wim

> _A lot of racers on them here in the Philadelphia area including some Pro teams._


Same in my neck of the woods. If you see someone on a mud-splattered, unloved Fuji with rusty stem bolts roll up next to you on the starting line, watch out. While you were waxing your Independent Fabrications frame, he was out training in the rain.


----------



## skaboo

Not worried, had 300 miles last week.


----------



## Azeke

I also was the manager of a LBS in the DC Metro Area and we sold Fuji's. I still have a Fuji Touring S-12, I built about 30 years ago, that is what I was riding until recently, without the rack and bags of course.

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------



## wim

skaboo said:


> Not worried, had 300 miles last week.


On a Fuji, right? My point exactly.


----------



## skaboo

*Right on a Fuji*

See you at the Memorial Hall Criterium?


----------



## wim

skaboo said:


> See you at the Memorial Hall Criterium?


Stopped racing 10 years ago. Last race I did was Bobby Philipp's Turkey Race in Baltimore.


----------



## poon8works

i built up a fuji 2005 professional carbon bike and just completed it recently. 
it rides incredible and races just as fast. with the carbon easton wheels, it weighs 13.6 lbs. bought the frame on ebay for $800 bucks brand new. 

hope you dig your fuji as i dig mine. 

C.


----------



## DIRT BOY

kbiker3111 said:


> First, all carbon bikes are made in some sweatshop in Asia, except for some high end Madones and Times.


Huh, there are others. Colnago's top models are madr in Italy. Now there cheaper line is not. There are a few more.

Secondly, the top shops in Taiwan are no where near "Sweat Shops"! Even SCOTT/Cervelo bikes from mainland China are not made in sweat shops as you say. Now some really chape CF frames form China might be. But nothing 99.9% of posters here that are looking at.


----------



## eugkim

I recently bought a Fuji Team Pro to leave in Florida when I visit. I got what I thought was a great deal - 1699 for a C4 full carbon frame with D/A and Ultegra. Pretty hard to find that combo for anywhere close to that price. It's a pretty good ride as well.


----------



## KaizerSozay

Wow, a lot of positive responses. 

Thanks, I will probably end up getting that carbon 08 Fuji Team Pro. DuraAce/Ultegra components for about $2000.

Now where the heck is the section for Fuji's under the brand names here on the forums?

Need to bother the site admins.


----------



## ayvecs

KaizerSozay said:


> Wow, a lot of positive responses.
> 
> Thanks, I will probably end up getting that carbon 08 Fuji Team Pro. DuraAce/Ultegra components for about $2000.
> 
> Now where the heck is the section for Fuji's under the brand names here on the forums?
> 
> Need to bother the site admins.


i have the 08 fuji team pro for which i bought a couple of months ago and i will say that it is a great bike. as for my first road bike, i have no complaints and i know you won't either if you get this bike too. 

only thing i am thinking about doing is changing the wheels to a higher spoke count, but other than that the bike as it is now rides great. i have no complaints.


----------



## MaestroXC

MarvinK said:


> It's not just high-end Treks... even the cheapest Pilot is american-made. That's just a Trek thing.


That's a little disingenuous. Most Treks, including some of their carbon race bikes (arguably not the "high-end", but anything over a few thousand is definitely "high-end" sales wise) are made in China.

I agree with you on Fuji though. Like any bike, it's best to ride it, but Fuji makes a hell of a lot of high-quality bikes at good prices.


----------



## MarvinK

MaestroXC said:


> That's a little disingenuous.



Sorry, I meant most of Trek's carbon road bikes. There are a couple of uncommon 'numbered' models that aren't--but since we're talking carbon road bikes in this thread... yes, most of them are made in the USA.


----------

